# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Սեր, զգացմունքներ, ռոմանտիկա >  Ինչպե՞ս եք պատրաստվում նշել սբ.Վալենտինի օրը

## smilingangel

թեև մենք՝հայերս, ունենք սիրահարներին հովանավորող մեր հայ սուրբը՝սբ.Սարգիսը,բայց կարծում եմ փետրվարի 14-ը ևս ինչ-որ կերպ նշելը օտարամոլություն կոչել ևս չարժե...մեկով ավելի դրական տոնը բացի օգուտից վնաս դծվար տա... :Smile:  
իսկ դուք ինչպե՞ս եք պատրաստվում նշել սբ.Վալենտինի օրը... :Love:  



իմ մասին ասեմ միայն,որ «հարգելի պատճառներով» ( :LOL:  )այդ օրը անցնելու է,ինչպես ցանկացած ուրիշ օր...հուսով եմ ձեզ մոտ ամեն ինչ այլ կերպ է  :Wink:

----------


## Մելիք

Կնստեմ ...... դիմաց, կարմիր գինի կլցնեմ, էլի կմիացնեմ մի հատ լավ ջազային երաժշտություն ու հավերժ սիրո երդում կտամ:

P.S Շատ հետաքրքրասերների համար ասեմ, որ ......-ն հայելին է  :LOL:

----------


## Cassiopeia

Իսկ իմ համար դա կլինի սովորական աշխատանքային աշխատանքով հագեցած օր, և ես միայն ժամանակ առ ժամանակ կհիշեմ, որ մի տարի էլ անց կացրի առանց սիրո… :Sad:

----------


## Lilushik

Չգիտեմ , թե ինչու ,բայց սբ.Վալենտինի տոնը ինձ համար մի յուրօրինակ զգացումներ  է առաջացնում, այն իմ ամենասիրելի տոնն է ու թեև սիրած էակ չունեմ, կփորձեմ ամեն հնարավորինը անել այդ օրը  անմոռանալի դարձնելու համար...

----------


## Կարեն ջան

Գնալու եմ թատրոն` Մեա Կուլպա

----------


## Guest

Սիրոմ եմ այս օրը: Երբ մարդ արդեն հաստատ չի կարողանում իրեն զսպել, չարտահայտել իր զգացմունքները: Այն ինչ գուցե ամբողջ տարվա ընդացքում իրեն տանջել է մեկ էլ կարող է պարզվել, որ իզուր… 

Այս տարվա Սուրբ Վալենտինի օրը կարողե փոխել իմ կյանքը: Չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչ ընդացք կունենա, բայց գիտեմ, որ ամեն դեպքում շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի, և շատ բաներ պարզ կդարնան:

----------


## Lady In Love

Այս տարի առաջին անգամ սբ.Վալենտինի օրը անց եմ կացնելու իմ սիրած էակի հետ: Իսկ թե ինչպես կանցնի այդ օրը ամպայման կկիսվեմ ձեզ հետ:

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Ինչպե՞ս եք պատրաստվում նշել սբ.Վալենտինի օրը 
Գրիչով օրացույցի վրա :LOL:

----------

